# fdisk

## atrww

hallo

ich will mit fdisk 3 partitionen erzeugen

ich hab jetzt noch eine ntfs partition die will ich löschen wie gehts das? 

wenn ich die hilfe von fdisk aufrufe bekomme ich nur change partition table, list partition, give partition size in blocks, give fdisk version

----------

## Larde

Da scheint in Deiner Hilfe irgendwas zu fehlen... 

```

Command (m for help): m

Command action

   a   toggle a bootable flag

   b   edit bsd disklabel

   c   toggle the dos compatibility flag

   d   delete a partition

   l   list known partition types

   m   print this menu

   n   add a new partition

   o   create a new empty DOS partition table

   p   print the partition table

   q   quit without saving changes

   s   create a new empty Sun disklabel

   t   change a partition's system id

   u   change display/entry units

   v   verify the partition table

   w   write table to disk and exit

   x   extra functionality (experts only)

```

-> "d"  :Smile: 

Gruß,

Larde.

edit: ARGH! DOS fdisk vielleicht? Keine Ahnung... *erröt*

----------

## atrww

wenn ich fdisk -l eingebe bekomme ich :

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1 

wenn ich jetzt die partition lösche will gebe ich 

fdisk -d /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1 

ein

das geht aber nicht = fdisk: invalid option --d

----------

## genever

du mußt fdisk /dev/hda eingeben. dann kommst du in das menu. da dann einfach p eingeben um eine übersicht zu bekommen, d eingeben um partition zu löschen, dann die partitonsnummer z.B. 3 . um dann zu speichern und verlassen w.

----------

## atrww

danke jetzt hab ich die partition gelöscht! 

jetzt will ich 3 partitionen anlegen

Boot Partition: /dev/hda1 größe: 100mb ext2

Swap Partition: /dev/ hda2 größe: 3*ram Linux swap

Root Partition: /dev/hda3 größe: 8 gb ext3

?

----------

## Larde

(Wieder Werbung bei Columbo  :Smile: )

Naja, die Partitionen jeweils mit "n" anlegen, und dann p für Primary, Nr. der Partition (1,2,3) und Größe (+100m, +512m (oder wie auch immer), +8g). Dann "t", "2", "82" um die zweite Partition auf Linux Swap zu setzen. So mal aus dem Kopf getippt, sollte aber selbsterklärend sein, wenn man es macht.

Gruß,

Larde.

----------

## jaso

ganz brauchbar ist auch cfdisk

```

cfdisk /dev/hda

```

Dort hast Du eine Menüführung zum löschen, anlegen ...

----------

